
Show HN: Cheapshot, a multiplayer GPS game - fabrika
https://cheapshot.co
======
gitgud
Very cool IDEA, could be the new _Farmville_! Also, why are all the sprites
emojis?

~~~
fabrika
Thank you! Emoji is a free and a well-known franchise that we actually love.
Our first submission to the App Store was without any graphics, just emoji
symbols. However, we found ourselves in the Emoji Crackdown (Apple rejecting
everything with Apple emoji) so we had to create our own set.

------
qnsi
I really like the idea. Show it to my kids and they are out playing right now

